
Why Uber Can Find You but 911 Can’t - snake117
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-uber-can-find-you-but-911-cant-1515326400
======
groom
911 dispatchers know much more about who (and from where is calling) they you
would expect.

They know which cell tower received the call (that is why calling 911 in a
city that isn't your own directs you to the 'local' police) and have access to
related metadata.

Next, they have stored data about the number calling (e.g., this number called
three times in the last month about someone blocking her driveway).

That they don't have access GPS or other functions on your device is a
feature, not a bug.

------
teh_klev
Non-paywall archive.is version:

[https://archive.is/l5uLn](https://archive.is/l5uLn)

------
TXCSwe
Damn paywalls!

